
Data needed for player experience modeling project - SmallDeadGuy
For my university project, I need a number of people to play a simple game that I made in order to collect a bunch of data. The game is a top-down arena battle game taking inspiration from things like World of Warcraft and League of Legends. There is only one repeatable bosses, purely for collecting data.
The only requirements to play are internet access and a keyboard+mouse.
Any feedback is appreciated.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pemproject.ecs.soton.ac.uk&#x2F;
======
brudgers
A landing page consisting of nothing but a hold-harmless sort of agreement is
off-putting. Perhaps it would be better if it provided information about the
game in a way similar to the traditional ways that landing pages to games do
and the terms and conditions came after the person had a reason to agree.

In other words, putting the user's interests first might lead to more
engagement in at least one case.

Good luck.

